

Tweet Roulette feature helps Twitter users with common interests break the ice - symptic

We posted FriendFury on HN a few days ago and there seemed to be interest in the project, but we noticed users weren't interacting much. The original version only let users choose a few topics they care about and then we showed other FriendFury users who share the same interests. Last night we added a Tweet Roulette feature to help encourage exploration and to help people break the ice and initiate relevant conversations through Twitter.<p>After joining in (using the Twitter API), you'll now see that we've already selected a person to message and let you know which topic you both share. Just send a tweet asking their favorite musician or show them your new project to break the ice. We think it's a really novel use of the "roulette" style feature, and I'd love to hear HN's thoughts!<p>URL: http://friendfury.com
======
massarog
clickable link: <http://friendfury.com>

